# Youngest Looking Old People



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

Post the world's youngest looking old people. I'll start.

*Masako Mizutani*








She's 43 years old.



*William Shatner*








He's 80 years old.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Raquel Welch, age 71. Still hot


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

He's over 100 years old.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DID SOMEONE JUST POST HUGH JACKMAN???

MOTHERFUCKING MASTURBATING TIME


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chocolate Soup said:


> Post the world's youngest looking old people. I'll start.
> 
> *Masako Mizutani*
> 
> ...


no fucking way.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> no fucking way.


no its true, look up Masako Mizutani, she's famous for her youthful looks. oh but i messed up with Shatner, that picture was taken when he was 72, he's currently 80. still he looks very young for 72 here


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure about Masako Mizutani since I've never heard of her but Shatner and RAQUEL and pretty much every old celebrity has had plastic surgery. Shatner and RAQUEL just have very good surgeons.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

I done a google search of the Japanese chick and she is really that age which is amazing.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

36 years old.....


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

its177 said:


> 36 years old.....


You should say their name. He's Andy Milonakis.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Xiphias said:


> Raquel Welch, age 71. Still hot


Is it disguting that I will tap?

She looks like she's had plastic surgery though. Not sure if eligible for this thread.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Still can't believe Christian Bale is 53 years old.














win if even one person googled him


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Granted he doesn't look THAT young but most people wouldn't guess that he's sixty five years old.


----------



## Vegeta-Nick (Mar 18, 2012)

Ric Flair.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chocolate Soup said:


> no its true, look up Masako Mizutani, she's famous for her youthful looks. oh but i messed up with Shatner, that picture was taken when he was 72, he's currently 80. still he looks very young for 72 here



Maybe by the time she hits 60, she will look legal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

James Lipton is in his 80s. The man doesn't look older than 55


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

virus21 said:


> James Lipton is in his 80s. The man doesn't look older than 55


You should post the picture

James Lipton is 85, 82 when this picture was taken.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Looks nowhere near 70, I'd say late 40's.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

He's not old nor does he really bare any relevance to this thread but does anyone else find that Daniel Tosh looks really good for 36, 37 this year?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Maybe by the time she hits 60, she will look legal.


But if she looks legal, then her fans won't find her attractive anymore.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

46


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dem Japanese peeps are definitely one step ahead of the rest of the world.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Nikki Sixx (53)


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Goku. I mean come on, 100 years later and he still looks like this?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Vincent Gallo – the guy’s 50! He looks like he’s in his 30s.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

almost 60


----------



## Adamj1987 (Jan 22, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Is it disguting that I will tap?
> 
> She looks like she's had plastic surgery though. Not sure if eligible for this thread.


no i would as well


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Johnny Deep is about to turn 50.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck Norris is 72.












Jackie Chan is 57.











Madonna is 53.











Rowdy Roddy Piper, the greatest wrestler in the world (here with Henry Rollins) will be 58 in April.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Everyone of those have had plastic surgery save Piper perhaps. Rollins is 51 and he doesn't look that old at all. I don't think he's vain enough for plastic surgery but I could be wrong.

Black men seem to age really well for whatever reason.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Vanessa Williams is almost 50 as well (imdb said it's her birthday today 3/18/2012. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!)



this is the oldest picture I found of her, and still...JUNGLE FEVER!


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Gwen Stefani is 42









Stacey Dash is 46 She played on clueless when she was 30!!









Rachel Weisz is 42









Martin short is 62









Morgan Fairchild is 62










Maribel Guardia is 52











Veronia castro 59


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

can't believe madonna hasn't been mentioned, shes 53!


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Hiplop said:


> can't believe madonna hasn't been mentioned, shes 53!


Catalanotto did


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


>


Piper looks great but damn the poor Lance Storm is getting old 










Sophia Loren
This woman is 77 years old


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats Henry Rollins not Lance Storm.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Christopher Lee looks fantastic for someone turning 90 this year.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Thats Henry Rollins not Lance Storm.


That`s the reason why I made a smiley at the end


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My bad then. They do look alike.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Vince McMahon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maribel Guardia is so hot in that pic


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shes not old but Maggie Siff from Sons of Anarchy looks 10 years younger than she actually is.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

surprise theirs not more black people posted 
cause we all know black don't crack


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Jennifer Aniston - 43


----------



## drixxy (Mar 19, 2012)

wow! I can't believe my eyes!


----------



## zhzubair4 (Mar 19, 2012)

Youngest Looking Old People


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Everyone of those have had plastic surgery save Piper perhaps. Rollins is 51 and he doesn't look that old at all. I don't think he's vain enough for plastic surgery but I could be wrong.
> 
> Black men seem to age really well for whatever reason.


Actually, no.

I don't think Chuck has had any work done, he just takes really good care of himself. Same with Jackie Chan.

Madonna wears a lot of make up, pretty sure she has not had work done. I have seen some pictures of her without make up and she looks a little rougher but still a little better than her age.

Denzel looks great for his age, speaking of black men.


----------

